# The New Brewery Is Finally Here



## smurfe (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, after a long couple + months, my new brewery is finally here. A Sabco Brew Magic.


----------



## Manimal (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice rig!!


----------



## St Allie (Apr 15, 2009)

finally .. looks good smurfe.


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2009)

What will be the average batch you will be making with this setup?


----------



## smurfe (Apr 16, 2009)

Tom said:


> What will be the average batch you will be making with this setup?



Mostly 10-12 gallon batches. The keggles are 15 gallon.


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2009)

My minimum batch is 12 gallons. I do have a LARGE s/s pot that I can do a 24 gallon batch. Once a year I do a 20 and a 10 gallon batch on Home Brew Day.
I need to fill my 15+ cornies ya know. LOL


----------



## smurfe (Apr 16, 2009)

I have some 25 gallon pots but "other" boiling is done in them. I will never do bigger than 12 gallon batches. That is 2 cornies worth. I like to mix it up too much and have fresh beer on hand. I am up to 14 cornies now though.


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2009)

OH ! !
Love the craw fish ! 
Don't see them up here in NJ thou..


----------



## Vanterax (Apr 16, 2009)

That long table of lobsters so reminds me of back home in New-Brunswick. Going out to fish out our own lobsters/shrimps/clams/crabs and feast with the family. Now it's so commercialized and government controlled that all I have are memories.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2009)

Smurf, all them dang pictures make me drool including the Sabco!


----------

